# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  AutoState – уникальный онлайн сервис по бронированию автосервисных услуг.

## viktorivan

Если Ваша машина внезапно отказалась работать и Вы не можете найти мастера на ближайшее время, или же сервисные центры берут слишком дорого, то обратите внимание на онлайн-сервис AutoState.
Только здесь в течение нескольких часов для Вас найдут мастера по любой из возникших проблем: диагностика и ремонт трансмиссии, развал-схождение, диагностика и ремонт двигателя и ходовой части и многое другое. При этом цена наших услуг Вас приятно удивит.
AutoState – это быстрый и доступный ремонт автомобиля для каждого.
Более подробную информацию Вы сможете найти по адресу: http://auto-state.ru

----------

